# 5 Excuses For Not Getting In Shape That Won?t Fly In 2009



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

It’s 2009. Your old excuses for not getting in shape won’t work. As Dr. Evil (Austin Powers) said, ZIP IT! I don’t want to hear them anymore! Read em’, then haul your excuseless butt to the gym right now, bucko!NO EXCUSES!1. I have no time According to a story in a recent issue of Men’s [...]

*Read More...*


----------

